# It's turkey time of year



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Every year about this time, as the days start to lengthen and an occasional South breeze brings in an olfactoric hint of spring, the best possible thing that could happen, happens. The spring turkey hunting catalogs start to arrive in the mail. This year the first to arrive was the beauty from Midwest. I 've had mine now for a couple of days and I just can't leave my hands off the darn thing&#8230;86 pages of pure heaven. 
Over the years I've watched as new gear and gadgets are presented for my approval and I must admit, I am as big a sucker for something new as the next guy. In past years I've bought some of the best and some of the worst turkey hunting aids you can imagine. I once bought an umbrella thing that fastened to a tree, supposed to serve as a combination rain cover and camo blind. I carried it for two years, it never came out if it's perfectly camouflaged carry case. Several comfy cushions hang on a peg in my hunting room, boxes of books and tapes adorn my shelves, and calls&#8230; too may to count. In more recent years my investments have included a vest that had so many pockets I surely couldn't fill them all...but guess what, it wasn't even close, I will admit though, that baby could haul the stuff. By the time I was through filling those pockets the **** thing weighed just slightly under twenty six pounds.. But one of my favorite buys was the "Bobbin'n Head Pair" of decoys. A hen and a tom, his head a "bobb'n" and his wings dropped&#8230; and her, layin down low, kind of a smirk on her face and guess what they were adoin...you know...the nasty. These things are so affective they should be against the law. When I set mine up for the first time I was so engrossed with the action that I failed to notice the two big Toms and a Jake that had snuck in behind me just to take in the show. I haven't had the nerve to set them up again.
This year is going to be different. I have promised myself no more gadgets, no more silly stuff that I know deep in my heart are just scams, nope, I am settling for a new call and that's it! Now that may sound simple enough at first glance, but alas, the choices are many. What type of call&#8230;a box, a slate, yelper, gobbler, locator, scratch box&#8230;what to buy? A quick count from the catalog gave me these numbers: 55 traditional box calls, 81 friction calls, 10 wingbone yelper type, 16 scratch box calls, 7 push button yelpers, 11 snuff tubes, 5 gobbler, and an amazing 156 diaphragm calls. But with names like "Little Big Mouth Enticer", "Beggin Hen", "Widow Maker", "Flock Buster" and "Head Hunter", "SS Shorty" (now there's a name you hope your wife never calls you) and "Preston's Sweet & Nasty", I was starting to feel a little woozy from all the possibilities. But if years of turkey hunting has taught me anything, it has taught me to be patient . I narrowed the field, I re-read the descriptions and studied the pictures close, and at last, I've made my choice. This year for me, it's a little sweety, sure to bring 'um in, called&#8230; "Lucky Clucker". At $18.95, I can't go wrong. Comes complete with it's own carrying pouch. Well, the order has been sent and I'm feeling pretty good about myself right now, sitting here, dreaming and waiting for that warm spring day when me and my new "Lucky Clucker" drift off into slumber under a big pine tree in the turkey woods. ****, I love this time of year.

_Copyrights 2005, BPturkeys_


----------



## EmptyNet (Mar 17, 2008)

Your flock is waiting for you _O\


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

EmptyNet said:


> Your flock is waiting for you _O\


I sure know that spot well :wink: Wrong time of year to kill gobblers on it though.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Great post, BPturkeys!


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

+1 on the great post!!!!

I didn't see anything that struck my fancy in the catalog this year, guess I'm going hunting with what I already got.............................................................................................



except for the "new" turkey gun this year!!!!


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

My turkey catalog came in the mail and it has 115 pages, sorry BP you are really missing out on the latest and greatest! Maybe next year..........


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Great post BP. 

Usually this time of year finds me feeling the same twinges of spring that you've been feeling. But this year I've gone and made it even worse on myself. I just got back from a week in Southern Arizona hunting Mearns Quail right on the Mexican border. It was cool and crisp in the mornings, and nice and warm during the days. But the thing that really tipped me over was on the first morning while working a brushy draw my dog pointed a whole flock of Mexican Gould's Turkeys at about 20 yards. They were taken by surprise at our sudden presents and just crouched low in the waist deep grass hopping we would just walk by. I came in to see what was up and the whole flock erupted in my face with a wild whooping of wings and putting of spooked hens. I just about creamed my jeans! :shock: I thought those little quail made a lot of racket when they all flushed together as a covey. Try a covey of 15 wild turkeys! _(O)_ 

C'mon April!


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Wow, 15 in a bunch all at once...I'll bet that was quite a racket. I've jumped a few, 5-6, at a time and a time or two large bunches but normally they get up one or two at a time so you don't get that "covey effect"...cool. If you do up any of those Mearns besure and post them up, I' m sure all the guys would love to see them. That sounds like you had a great trip and hunt.


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

Came across a flock a few weeks ago. Here are a couple of pic's of the ones that would let me take their picture.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I'll tell ya NS, my catalog is like other things I have...it ain't long but it sure is skinny!


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

BPturkeys said:


> I'll tell ya NS, my catalog is like other things I have...it ain't long but it sure is skinny!


Why do I feel like were not talking about catalogs anymore. :shock: I drew a Boulder turkey tag this year so I am excited, my real problem is do I use a gun _O\ or a bow <<--O/


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

That isn't a problem at all. Turkeys are _birds_, *birds* are shot with shotguns!

Ya dopey little troll!


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> That isn't a problem at all. Turkeys are _birds_, *birds* are shot with shotguns!
> 
> Ya dopey little troll!


I knew this was coming. I thought just maybe he will miss this one and leave me alone, but noooo.... Why don't you go stuff something.


----------



## Moose Hollow (Apr 26, 2008)

North Slope which hunt did you get?

I've hunted Boulder several time what a great hunt.

I draw a centeral the last hunt but I still can't I love hunting Turkeys.

If anyone needs any info on boulder shot me a pm.

Heres some Turkey shots.


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

Nice Pictures "Moose Hollow". Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Moose Hollow (Apr 26, 2008)

TEX-O-BOB Do you have some pictures of you hunt I've always wanted to hunt Mearns quail.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Moose Hollow said:


> TEX-O-BOB Do you have some pictures of you hunt I've always wanted to hunt Mearns quail.


I do, I'm going to make a post about my hunt I just need someone to invent some more time...


----------

